# Problème écran jaune



## GregRen (6 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai depuis quelques jours un petit problème avec l'écran de mon iPad air.

En effet, l'écran est scindé en deux, et jaune sur l'une des deux parties, ça ressemble à une espèce de filtre...

Est ce déjà arrivé à quelqu'un ? Savez vous si c'est matériel ou non ?

Pour vous aider, voici une photo que j'ai posté en ligne: http://hpics.li/df5e404

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

Greg


----------



## cillab (8 Septembre 2014)

GregRen a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai depuis quelques jours un petit problème avec l'écran de mon iPad air.
> 
> ...





 vite vite retour chez APPLE pour échange


----------



## GregRen (12 Septembre 2014)

Ok merci, est ce faisable sachant que je l'ai acheté à Paris et que depuis je vis à Dubai ??


----------



## cillab (13 Septembre 2014)

GregRen a dit:


> Ok merci, est ce faisable sachant que je l'ai acheté à Paris et que depuis je vis à Dubai ??



bonjour 
sans aucun probléme il y a bien le tél à dubai tu apelle APPLE pour les ipad ils gerent depuis l'IRLANDE léchange vient de chine via la koré le kazastan l'allemagne
et la FRANCE le circuit du mien mais la garantie est internationale


----------

